# Grainfather in TAS.



## taztiger (23/1/15)

G'day folks
I was searching around on Gumtree and came across the bloke from Northern Home Brewing in Launcestons advert. He is selling the Grainfather for $895 was giving a free Grainkid beer kit to the first five buyers. I had been contemplating buying one and that deal was enough to part me with my cash. He said i got the last free kit but i couldn't see a price anywhere else that cheap anywhere in Australia even without the free kit!
Here's a link to his site.
http://www.northernhomebrewingtasmania.com/#!grainfather/c1jkr

No affiliation, just letting people know in case they are contemplating like i was.

cheers


----------



## spryzie (23/1/15)

That's $100 less everyone else. 

Wonder how they do it.

I'm close to pulling the pin and buying one. Wonder if the Hobart shop will haggle?


----------



## taztiger (23/1/15)

Yep $100 less. I didn't ask how he did it, but really $160 with a kit thrown in as well. Good luck


----------



## butisitart (18/3/15)

it for tasmanian buyers only :angry:


----------



## Alex.Tas (20/3/15)

Homebrew Shop in Hobart has similar prices as above.


----------

